# super thrive in hydro system?



## NewbieG (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm three weeks into my grow and I just came back from vacation. The plants suffered from nutrient burn from me not being able to refill the reservoir plus the pH must have been all over the charts. I gave them a day of fresh water, then put the recommended amount of nutrients, plus a recommended serving of super thrive and now im thinking... maybe thats too much nutes. I'll try to take pictures, but any growers use super thrive as part of their nutrient regime? I sorta wish I had not done it now as the new growth isn't looking as healthy as I would like. I'll try to take pictures, but suggestions about super thrive would be best first. Thank you.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 6, 2009)

i've never used it before,but if you feel its too much nutes,i would just change the res.


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 6, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i've never used it before,but if you feel its too much nutes,i would just change the res.



I'm honestly not sure.. Like I said the plants already sustained some damage from me not being in town so I don't know if the damage is new or not. I'm going to give it one more day and see how the new growth comes out, if its clean (no nute burn, no crazy growing) then I'm going to FIM 3 of the 9 plants as I've never done this before and want to see if I can do it correctly. Tomorrow the 600 will be entering the room so it'll boost my lumen output to over 100,000. Hopefully the extra light will help em heal up quicker.


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 6, 2009)

For those who are interested in using super thrive, I found this on the web. Can't say its accurate but looks like people are using it.

"SuperThrive increases yields, and helps plants grow faster by stimulating the production of natural hormones. Works great with both hydroponics and soil gardening. It is also excellent for helping young seedlings get a quick start on life, or for reviving sickly plants. Do not use more than the recommended dosage of 1/4 teaspoon per gallon. SuperThrive can be used every time you water your plants. SuperThrive is not a fertilizer; therefore you may use it in addition to (not instead of) ordinary fertilizers or plant food."

I may have put too much so I'm going to remove some water from the reservoir and replace with clean water, but from the sound of things, they should be ok.


----------



## NateB123 (Jan 6, 2009)

I remember superthrive  lol 
In my opinion it reminds me of snake oil or a gimmick. If you look at the packaging, you will know what Im talking about. I use to use a teenie drop per a gallon to feed my Nepenthes (pitcher plants) collection and, while im not saying for sure, due to too many variables, I did get a orchid to bloom that had not bloomed in over 3 years.

Any who, who the hell told anyone to use it in your hydroponic system? I wonder who is responsible for this? If you do use it Nothing more than a tiny drop.
Are you plants discolored? burned? 

I dont really use the stuff, I ended up with a bottle of it a while ago, and I dont even know what happened to it. Never use anything that is not explicitly made for hydro


----------



## aaonehundred (Jan 6, 2009)

Im using superthrive right now and I hope it works . . .


----------



## Growdude (Jan 6, 2009)

Superthrive is not a nute, its a hormone vitamin mixture.

IMO worthless and one more thing to cause problems.


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 6, 2009)

I actually just developed brown veins on one of the new leafs today on one of my plants... I don't know if it is related, but I'm watching out for any thing else going on. i did the recommended 1/4 quarter of a teaspoon per gallon and yes the plants had been neglected the last two weeks as I was gone so i was hoping this would help them recover. The rest of the growth on the other plants looks quite healthy so I'll update n e info as I see it. If I see n e more brown veins, I'm changing the water.


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok so I checked me reservoir today and it was covered with a brown slimy material all over the reservoir. It may have been from the hydroton as it doesn't seem to stop bleeding red powder, but I figured I may as well just clean the reservoir and all the parts and fill it again this time wtih no super thrive. I don't know if thats normal but a good grower once told me to treat the plants like I'd like to be treated and I must say I wouldn't like to be drinking from that nasty *** water so fresh water, fresh nutes, no super thrive, I'll see if i notice a difference.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 6, 2009)

i think it was toa or brothers grunt that said superthrive in a hydro setup will make a toxic soup. a reddish, brown one. i'd leave it alone...bb...


----------



## Growdude (Jan 6, 2009)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> Ok so I checked me reservoir today and it was covered with a brown slimy material all over the reservoir.



Make sure you have plenty of O2 going into your rez, also don't let the temp get to high.
Both can cause root rot and that looks like slimy brown roots.


----------



## grotime (Jan 6, 2009)

I have used superthrive for a while now in my hydro system.  I have never had any problems with it, and my plants have been wonderful.  The important thing to remember is that it is very potent.  One drop per gallon.  Any more could cause issues.  I don't know what it has actually done to my plants, but I can say it hasn't hurt them.
Peace,


----------



## KADE (Jan 7, 2009)

Recommended dose is 1 drop per gallon... IT DOES WORK... if anyone was to come up to me and say it didn't I would punch them SQUARE in the jaw.... amazing stuff... however... rumors of it being banned from canada... so if u live up here stock up!


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Jan 7, 2009)

I believe super thrive killed one of my plants, i would not recommend it, but feel free to try for yourself, i don't believe in using 'hormones' on anything i consume:ccc:.


----------



## aaonehundred (Jan 7, 2009)

KADE said:
			
		

> IT DOES WORK... if anyone was to come up to me and say it didn't I would punch them SQUARE in the jaw.... amazing stuff...


LOL. . .Too funny. .


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 8, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Make sure you have plenty of O2 going into your rez, also don't let the temp get to high.
> Both can cause root rot and that looks like slimy brown roots.



I have 2 air stones running full time to make sure it stays nice and full of air.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 8, 2009)

lol good thread super thrive no more then 2 drops a gallon stuff seems potent though i just upgraded to technaflora make sure I show my results on here thx for the important question.


----------



## KADE (Jan 9, 2009)

_Sir Smokes Alot_ said:
			
		

> I believe super thrive killed one of my plants, i would not recommend it, but feel free to try for yourself, i don't believe in using 'hormones' on anything i consume:ccc:.


 
I 100% agree that could of happened... it'll fry plants like an open flame (if not used properly)

But try using extra dosage of ANY nute when you shouldn't be... the same thing will happen.

If you like to try suppliments...  consider pine oil... I've used one called ''pinemyte''. It is wicked good stuff.... it is like adding another dose of superthrive... w/o the burning plant easy qualities.

On another note... has anyone done a sidebyside grow using liquid light? It is the only other product I'm curious about. I've heard some good things... but not any solid proof. Just rumors.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Jan 9, 2009)

KADE said:
			
		

> Recommended dose is 1 drop per gallon... IT DOES WORK... if anyone was to come up to me and say it didn't I would punch them SQUARE in the jaw.... amazing stuff... however... rumors of it being banned from canada... so if u live up here stock up!



HAHAHA why would you punch em? its a matter of opinion. 

hahaha ur a funny man! 

But the dude at the hydro shop gave me a bunch of it for free... hahaha i gave him an eighth! (fellow patient by the way) but he hooked it up! 

Haven't used it however. Im running the hydro now and i probably wont take any chances anyways... just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Hick (Jan 9, 2009)

..."Super_jive_"...
hXXp://www.sarracenia.com/faq/faq3600.html
hXXp://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/l...955499481.html
hXXp://en.allexperts.com/q/Fertilize...uperthrive.htm


----------



## KADE (Jan 14, 2009)

pimpdaddycoolz said:
			
		

> HAHAHA why would you punch em? its a matter of opinion.


 
Because with superthrive there is NO opinion. It works 100% of the time, all the time.


----------



## Hick (Jan 14, 2009)

KADE said:
			
		

> Because with superthrive there is NO opinion. It works 100% of the time, all the time.


... that is only one "OPINION".. 
heres another.. hXXp://www.sarracenia.com/faq/faq3600.html


> My observations concerning the use of 'Superthrive' are based on something that at least had some loose controls in place. Here is a short article that I wrote a few years
> ago regarding the product:
> 
> _*Superthrive or Superjive*
> ...


...and another..





> hXXp://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/balcony/msg070045533123.htmlAs for Superthrive, two Ph.Ds I studied under both referred to it as "snake oil" coincidentally. One mentioned that independent lab analysis was done on the product at different times by different labs and the ingredients were not even consistent. Also mentioned was that iron and other micronutrients were sometimes added and sometimes not - depending on the batch. There were other problems with mixing ingredients together that would disintegrate each other's compounds on contact. I cannot say any of this is true or not true, since I didn't pursue the matter.
> The problem with adding mineral nutrients is that any excess of one element will create deficiencies in others; they bind together into insoluble complexes that the roots cannot absorb. So if you fertilise, and this product says it is no substitute for fertilisers, you could create problems. If the pH of the soil or potting medium drops too low, foliage will show nasty toxicity symptoms.
> As I said, I had no interest in this product at the time of these lectures to get the specifics on this research. But Superthrive does not seem to have any credibility in the scientific community from what I can find, only believers. But why should it? "Mystery potion", as I call it, does not list the ingredients that would bind the company to state inspection and product validation.



hXXp://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Rec/rec.arts.bonsai/2005-10/msg00243.html


> Mike Bennett wrote: <You will get NO benefits from Superthrive that you won't get from otherwise
> good horticultural practices.  <That means, adequate water, NPK and trace
> elements.  Punct!
> And your evidence is?​Things I grow -- not just bonsai.  They're healthy, green,  flowering, fruiting, tasty.  And not a drop of S'thrive, or  Roots I through XXV, or ANY vitamin, or even STP,   is  added to the 15-0-15 (garden) and 10-10-10 or 2-5-5 + trace  elements (bonsai) fertilizers I use.
> ...


----------

